# NXT at Full Sail Tapings Thread



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Bring me dat Simon Gotch :mark:


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Allur said:


> Bring mwe dat Simon Gotch :mark:


That would be awesome! It'd be great if they introduced Solomon Crowe as well.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Hopefully it's time for Alexa Bliss to finally show her face on TV.

Kalisto debuting during these tapings wouldn't be bad either.


----------



## EscapedIllusion (Jul 11, 2013)

Are the tapings tonight?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JerichoWannabe (Feb 10, 2012)

More tag teams please with actual tag team names.

Is Enzo cleared to return yet?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

JerichoWannabe said:


> More tag teams please with actual tag team names.
> 
> Is Enzo cleared to return yet?


From last week:



> - NXT fan favorite Enzo Amore returned to training this past week. He's been out of action with a broken leg since last fall.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...ar-starts-training-again/#ZwwfSB6U4euAAq7c.99


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Just want any one or more from Becky Lynch, Slate Randall or Solomon Crowe to debut.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Anyone know what time the tapings start?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

RKO361 said:


> Anyone know what time the tapings start?


6:00 PM, I believe.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Well considering Adam Rose, Bo Dallas, Alexander Rusev, Xavier Woods, Emma, and Paige are all on the main roster now, I wouldn't be surprised if they started to fade them out of the picture and debut some new people to fill their spots. Simon Gotch, Solomon Crowe, Kalisto, Slate Randall, Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch are names that I really hope to see coming up.


----------



## EscapedIllusion (Jul 11, 2013)

Probably gonna get Sami vs Graves 2/3 falls match. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Hoping for a new title contender from within the NXT roster, debuts for Slate Randall, Alexa Bliss and a proper debut for the team of Corbin and Fulton at the very least. Although if it's anything like the least few tapings we'll probably get a bunch of pointless Rusev, Mojo and Ascension squashes and predictable matches like Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Bastard started the thread before I did. You bastard. No offense...you bastard...


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

For the love of fuck give us some debuts.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

how many shows are usually taped?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I just want less WWE performers and more NXT performers. I hate it when they book wrestlers from Raw & Smackdown in their NXT matches.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> how many shows are usually taped?


4 to 5.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

DoubtGin said:


> how many shows are usually taped?


Four.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Solomon Crowe and Slate Randall BETTER debut at these tapings. Then I can start watching NXT again .


----------



## Jaysfromnyc (Sep 4, 2009)

They won't debut anybidy, at least a far as males go. People expect this every taping and it never happens. Instead you will get Brodus Clay, Justin Gabriel, Camacho and Sheamus squashing somebody.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Jaysfromnyc said:


> They won't debut anybidy, at least a far as males go. People expect this every taping and it never happens. Instead you will get Brodus Clay, Justin Gabriel, Camacho and Sheamus squashing somebody.


:vince5

I really hope that Callihan or/and Kalisto debuts at tonight's tapings.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Sadly Brodus will be on one of those tapings unless they are just going to squash the feud between Neville.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I think Big E is being advertised as a special guest for tonight, so I'd imagine we'll see him have a match or two.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Jaysfromnyc said:


> They won't debut anybidy, at least a far as males go. People expect this every taping and it never happens. Instead you will get Brodus Clay, Justin Gabriel, Camacho and Sheamus squashing somebody.


They need to debut someone though, so many open spots now that most of the regular NXT tv talent is moving up to the main roster.

And no male talent last time? What would you call Fulton, Corbin, Jordan & Dillinger?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RKO361 said:


> They need to debut someone though, so many open spots now that most of the regular NXT tv talent is moving up to the main roster.
> 
> And no male *talent* last time? What would you call Fulton, Corbin, Jordan & Dillinger?


He didn't just say males, he said "talent" as well .


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Hopefully they debut Crowe finally, he's more than ready for NXT TV and the same for Simon Gotch, Becky Lynch and Kalisto. There should be *NO* excuse not to debut any new talents at the tapings I mean Emma, Paige, Woods, Rusev, Dallas and Rose have been called up and Kidd, Gabriel, Clay and Yoshi aren't really needed on NXT.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Tyson Kidd vs Bo Dallas in the first match. Not a good start.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

Paige is at the tapings tonight. I wonder what her role will be.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Paige is at the tapings tonight. I wonder what her role will be.


Probably working a bunch of matches so they don't have to debut anyone new. Emma is there as well, and Rusev worked the dark match.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

BOLIEVE


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Sasha Banks b/ Bayley in the first round of the Womens Championship tournament.

Adam Rose is out next.


----------



## hidden202 (Jul 16, 2013)

Saw this floating around twitter, Sasha and Bayley wrestled in the tournament. 


From the twitter name @nerdyjordy


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

x78 said:


> Sasha Banks b/ Bayley in the first round of the Womens Championship tournament.
> 
> Adam Rose is out next.


Well that's surprising to say the least. Would've figured Bayley vs either of the BFF's for the Championship finals....


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Adam Rose squashes Danny Burch.

Natalya vs Layla in the Womens Championship tournament is next fpalm

Natalya wins in a squash. Total waste of time.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

so Kidd actually beat Bo, looks like they changed it

Adam Rose defeated Danny Burch. Camacho appeared during Rose's post-match party


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

A damn, main roster divas in this tournament? That sucks!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

x78 said:


> Adam Rose squashes Danny Burch.
> 
> Natalya vs Layla in the Womens Championship tournament is next fpalm


I TRULY wish you were kidding. Why in blazes would Natalya and Layla be fighting for the NXT title, when both of them (if they were to win) would then immediately get it stripped by JBL for the EXACT same reason Paige got it taken away in the first place? 

Makes NO sense...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Probably one of the face main roster divas will face and lose to Charlotte/Sasha in the finals so that it's apparently a "bigger deal".


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

why natalya and layla are competing for nxt championship?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok 4 more spots in this tournament. One I assume will go to Charlotte... 3 more names. Please no more main roster divas. All is not lost.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

For fuck's sake, exactly what I feared, main roster Divas, former Divas Champions no less, down on NXT for no reason in a tournament for a developmental title. 
And Bayley out in the first round, just why?



Bearodactyl said:


> Ok 4 more spots in this tournament. One I assume will go to Charlotte... 3 more names. Please no more main roster divas. All is not lost.


Watch it, it'll be Aksana, Alicia Fox and some other main roster Diva thrown out there.


----------



## sargeant80 (Apr 18, 2014)

ATM looks like my idea of the debuting the new girls is false.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Natalya won

Mojo Rawley beat Oliver Grey, Aiden English held a promo on Mojo after it


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

> Natalya vs Layla


This is why I haven't watched NXT in a long time, there's too many main roster talents stealing potential spots for stars like Becky, Ricker and Kalisto for NXT TV


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Are there any videos of Alexa doing the 450 splash btw? Ive read she does that move.


----------



## sargeant80 (Apr 18, 2014)

Dear NXT

Having WWE upper mid carders face the best in NXT is good occasionally. 

Having people who can't get on RAW taking spots is stupid.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

DoubtGin said:


> Are there any videos of Alexa doing the 450 splash btw? Ive read she does that move.


No sadly not, just still images. She also does a Corkscrew Moonsault.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Neville vs Brodus Clay for the NXT Championship in progress. Hopefully they get this shit out of the way and then build up a legit contender for Neville at Takeover.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

RKO361 said:


> No sadly not, just still images. She also does a Corkscrew Moonsault.


Holy shit, really? I hadn't heard much about her, can't wait till she debuts now!! That's not your typical moves you'd expect out of a diva!!


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

> * Adrian Neville defeated Brodus Clay in a No Disqualification match for the NXT Title.


I hope that's the end of that mini-feud. Clay is just awful and drags the normally excellent Neville down.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Bearodactyl said:


> Holy shit, really? I hadn't heard much about her, can't wait till she debuts now!! That's not your typical moves you'd expect out of a diva!!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm hoping it will be Breeze who faces him at Takeover, they have great chemistry and he's probably the most over heel talent.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

RKO361 said:


>


Ok so since you are clearly much more in the loop than I am, what about Kendall? She any good too?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Can't believe what I'm, reading here. If there isn't one diva debuting, then what is the point?


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Some of my friends that have gone to shows say she uses a lot of kicks in her moveset. I haven't seen her myself, so I'm not the most reliable. Although, according to twitter, it's interesting to note that Skye, who's usually in Adam Rose's group, is missing from the party tonight.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Bearodactyl said:


> Ok so since you are clearly much more in the loop than I am, what about Kendall? She any good too?


Sorry, i don't know. Alexa is a personal favorite of mine, she's the only one i really focus on. This image was from her Instagram and the 450 splash images are up on one her fansites.

I do however have heard about Kendall that she has some very lethal kicks.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Ok so since you are clearly much more in the loop than I am, what about Kendall? She any good too?


Even though she's been there for ages (like a year and a half), I've never heard anything about what kind of wrestler she is.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Ok so since you are clearly much more in the loop than I am, what about Kendall? She any good too?


Supposedly her kicks make Daniel Bryan's look like shit.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Triple H kicks off the episode with an in-ring promo. He talks about how NXT is the future and is taking over. He hypes the live Takeover special for May 29th on the WWE Network. He also announces a battle royal to determine a new #1 contender to the NXT Title.


:agree:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Emma vs Charlotte is apparently next in the tournament


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok so a quick search did point to some pretty sick kicking technique. Looks like she has a very unique style also. Now THAT is something you gotta start appreciating about the divas coming up. Kendall, Charlotte, Bailey, Alexa, all very much different from eachother in in ring approach. Liking that very much.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

TYLER, TYLER, TYLER, TYLER!!!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah, the NXT divas all look like a very talented bunch, when you get the likes of Aksana and Rosa Mendes away from the roster, you actually have a very strong division. Even the Bellas have improved.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Charlotte b/ Emma. Emma went for the Cobra, so it looks like that is part of her thing now.

Kalisto debuts! Teaming with El Local vs the debuting team of Sylvester Lefort and Marcus Louis.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Yes Kalisto! Finally :mark:


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

x78 said:


> Charlotte b/ Emma. Emma went for the Cobra, so it looks like that is part of her thing now.
> 
> *Kalisto debuts! Teaming with El Local.*


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: Now I have a reason to watch NXT


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Wahey, got high hopes for Kalisto, the fact he can talk English is a massive bonus, it definitely held Mistico back (that and he botched a lot obvs)


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

"El Local" is Rodriguez?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Is Ricardo Rodriguez actually good in the ring?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Motherfuckin Samuray Del Sol, at long last. He's been there for 10 months already.



DoubtGin said:


> Is Ricardo Rodriguez actually good in the ring?


Yeah he's solid. Much more agile than he looks.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

So apparently Alexa Bliss defeated Alicia Fox in the final match :mark:

hope its true

edit: meh, might be wrong


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> Is Ricardo Rodriguez actually good in the ring?


He's pretty good, actually. Here's a highlight video of him before he got signed.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ithil said:


> Yeah he's solid. Much more agile than he looks.





normal situation said:


> He's pretty good, actually. Here's a highlight video of him before he got signed.
> [yotuube]watch?v=xQzTwvk3UwM[/youtube]



Thanks.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Kalisto and Rodriguez get the win over Louis and Lefort.

Camacho b/ an unknown masked wrestler, and Hunico returns as himself after the match :mark:

Alexa Bliss debuts and beats Alicia Fox :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

:mark: :mark:

I wonder if she used any of those signature moves.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Ricardo is solid in the ring, very Cali indie. Though his physique leaves a helluva lot to be desired. I'll never understand why folks so close can't lay off the shitty eating habits and work out. I mean he failed a wellness test because of fat burner pills IIRC.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

One debut is good, but they really should have given more debuts. Ah well.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Captain Comic "debuts"? Could work as a lovable enhancement jobber type (who you can be damn sure will get over huge with NXT crowd) OR be a new Hurricane type gimmick where the character is a regular dude who thinks he's a comic book super hero. 

Or it could be a one off where it's Adam Rose as CC fights Camacho.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

from @nerdyjordy


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Alexa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Alexa/Charlotte and Natalya/Sasha is the semis. Obviously going for a BFF final.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Tourney semi-finals - Sasha vs Nattie and Charlotte vs Bliss. 

Are we looking at "When BFF's collide!!" finals or Nattie vs Charlotte with Bret and Ric in their respective corners to add a level of prestige/importance to the match?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

YASSSSSSS Alexa <3.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Alexa/Charlotte and Natalya/Sasha is the semis. Obviously going for a BFF final.


So then do you turn one of the two? Or go for a heel vs heel that actually work together on a daily basis match? I'm thinking maybe Alexa gets the upset win in the semis, but then the BFF's screw her over in the finals and Sasha takes the title...

EDIT:



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tourney semi-finals - Sasha vs Nattie and Charlotte vs Bliss.
> 
> Are we looking at "When BFF's collide!!" finals or Nattie vs Charlotte with Bret and Ric in their respective corners to add a level of prestige/importance to the match?


Hadn't even thought of that!!!! Ugh though with Nattie in the finals, could the outcome BE more transparent if they book it that way?


----------



## CMDeluxe (Apr 25, 2014)

Captain Comic was a gimmick that Garrett Dylan was trying out before he was fired and rehired.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh and the Battle Royal has just started apparently. 

Hopefully not Graves or Brodus Clay that wins it.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Kalisto :mark:

In a luchador tag team :mark:

against another new tag team :mark:

Alexa Bliss debuts :mark:

and beats Alicia Fox :mark:

Also, I'm interested in Natalya vs Charlotte, but only if Bret and Ric are in their respective corners as mentioned. If they do go with Sasha vs Charlotte, hopefully that doesn't mean one of them turns face. Sasha has really stood out with her "BOSS" character, and Charlotte has way more potential going forward as the "dirtiest diva in the game".


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

CMDeluxe said:


> Captain Comic was a gimmick that Garrett Dylan was trying out before he was fired and rehired.


It was more a promo class tool used to have wrestlers come out from their shells I think - to act goofy and stuff under a mask in hopes it would defeat natural inhibitions.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Alexa in the house!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> So then do you turn one of the two? Or go for a heel vs heel that actually work together on a daily basis match? I'm thinking maybe Alexa gets the upset win in the semis, but then the BFF's screw her over in the finals and Sasha takes the title...
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Hadn't even thought of that!!!! Ugh though with Nattie in the finals, could the outcome BE more transparent if they book it that way?


Pretty sure they'll go with Natalya, given that the final will be at Takeover and probably a longer match. It sucks but the bookers don't seem to realize that we're all fully aware that main roster talent aren't going to be winning developmental titles. I'd love to see Sasha vs Charlotte BTW.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Hope to get some reports about how Kalisto and Alexa's debuts went, in more detail than just match results.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Battle Royale ends with a triple elimination. 3-way match between Zayn, Breeze and Tyson Kidd to determine the contender.

Anyone but Kidd


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

So the wrestlers that were part of the Battle Royale are: Xavier Woods, Brodus Clay, Baron Corbin, Curt Hawkins, Aiden English, Jason Jordan, Danny Burch, Oliver Grey, Marcus Louise, Sylvester Lefort, Big Cass, Camacho, Mason Ryan, Kalisto, El Local, Mojo Rawley, Sami Zayn, Yoshi Tatsu, Tyler Breeze, Bo Dallas and Tyson Kidd.

Zayn, Kidd and Breeze somehow eliminated each other at the same time. Triple HHH came out and said that there will be a triple threat match for the #1 contender for the NXT title.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Zayn or Breeze would be amazing.

I can see them going with Zayn, due to his popularity, getting people to tune in etc and the fact they'd both put on a fast paced, good bout. But Neville and Breeze have great chemistry as well, do they go with the character in Breeze, or the action in Zayn?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Still no Crowe or anything? Ugh.

Tyson kidd needs to gtfo.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> So the wrestlers that were part of the Battle Royale are: Xavier Woods, Brodus Clay, Baron Corbin, Curt Hawkins, Aiden English, Jason Jordan, Danny Burch, Oliver Grey, Marcus Louise, Sylvester Lefort, Big Cass, Camacho, Mason Ryan, Kalisto, El Local, Mojo Rawley, Sami Zayn, Yoshi Tatsu, Tyler Breeze, Bo Dallas and Tyson Kidd.
> 
> Zayn, Kidd and Breeze somehow eliminated each other at the same time. Triple HHH came out and said that there will be a triple threat match for the #1 contender for the NXT title.


Breeze OR Zayn I would be FINE with, but I prefer Breeze. I think he'd make an excellent #1 contender.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

These tapings sound like they kick it into gear in the second episode.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Ithil said:


> These tapings sound like they kick it into gear in the second episode.


I agree. Sounds pretty great to me.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Kalisto is gonna be a big star in the WWE someday. Great wrestler, great charisma, badass masks and can appeal to kids and adults alike.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Looks like NXT will finally be getting to it's former level again. Shit actually seems to happen, not just random squash match afteranother.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

RKO361 said:


> Looks like NXT will finally be getting to it's former level again. Shit actually seems to happen, not just random squash match afteranother.


Let's hope that was a transitional period, and we're now getting back on track. Fingers crossed.


----------



## CMDeluxe (Apr 25, 2014)

Kalisto and El Local have just challenged The Ascension after another squash win.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Kalisto & Local make a challenge to the Ascension. 

Nice to see the emergence of 3 new tag teams tbh, it was needed.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

CMDeluxe said:


> Kalisto and El Local have just challenged The Ascension after another squash win.


Oh man :mark: I hope they take the titles of the ascension soon


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Bearodactyl said:


> Let's hope that was a transitional period, and we're now getting back on track. Fingers crossed.


Let's hope so!


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

I wouldn't have them take the titles in their first bout though, would make Konnor & Viktor look incredibly weak, but yes, hopefully they turn it into a feud and down the line they get them.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> Let's hope that was a transitional period, and we're now getting back on track. Fingers crossed.


Hopefully! Obviously the main roster guys who weren't getting airtime needed some focus but they were totally the wrong guys, Brodus Clay being a challenger for Neville's title isn't great viewing.

EDIT: Oh and Alexa/Charlotte is currently taking place.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Elocal ‏@ChimaerasRage 2 Min.

Tonight at @WWENXT a new tag team was born! @KalistoWWE #LuchaLuchaLucha


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

How long do these tapings usually last? 3 hours?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Little Lexi just got dominated by Charlotte it seems.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Charlotte wins. Shock horror!


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

I dig it, both men are good talents, and having an actual masked luchador team (Matadores do not count) makes them stand out more. I wouldn't necessarily have them beat the Ascension, but I'd have them come out looking good in the long run.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Have I told anyone that I really hate Mojo Rawley?


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh god, he's going to squash English, one of my favourite talents, god it's like Sandow losing to all these lesser talents, only in developmental form for me </3


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Mojo will be the next :cena3


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Kalisto! :mark: Freakin' finally. :mark:

I think Ascension's time as champs should be coming to an end soon.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Big Cass defeated Angelo Dawkins


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

How long before the tapings are over?

Would mark like a bitch for an Enzo appearance.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

CJ Parker is way more interesting as a heel character rather than his whole "I'm a hippie you gotta learn to let go and love everyone" character. He's still got a bit of a ways to go to make me start liking him, but he's definitely not as annoying and useless as he was before.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

DoubtGin said:


> Elocal ‏@ChimaerasRage 2 Min.
> 
> Tonight at @WWENXT a new tag team was born! @KalistoWWE #LuchaLuchaLucha


Amazing!!!


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Triple Threat happening now


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

edit : didn't see the above post

anyway i hope Zayn win or maybe Breeze because i actually think he can be more over as a heel champion


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Breeze's character is really not "top guy material, it's a midcard for life gimmick, entertaining as it is.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

I'd, honestly, rather have Breeze win it over Zayn. Maybe have Zayn hit Kidd with the Helluva kick, then have Breeze steal the victory by pulling Zayn out of the ring and stealing the pinfall. Since this is gonna be a big NXT event though, I feel like it'll end up being Neville vs Zayn, and while it'll be a good match, I get this weird feeling that whoever comes out of that match as the loser will end up turning heel, which is especially bad considering that neither men should turn anytime soon. Zayn is the most over person in NXT right now, and is one of the only truly loveable babyfaces in the WWE right now. Neville's moveset will also hinder him from being a good heel, as trying to get crowds to hate you when you perform amazing high-flying maneuvers doesn't really work.


*edit* and Tyson Kidd wins -__-


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Kidd? why?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Tyson Kidd won :lmao


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Really, Tyson Kidd? As much as I like Tyson Kidd the win should have gone to Tyler Breeze.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What a shambles. Fucking wow.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Fuck Tyson Kidd. That is unbelievable honestly.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

the fox said:


> Kidd? why?


Because that's going to an awesome match, which Neville can win no problem?
Breeze is not that credible given his comedy heel gimmick, and Sami shouldn't be losing title matches. It's only early in Neville's reign, he needs regular challengers to keep it interesting.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Face v face is so shit.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

It's actually not that horrible. They'd work a good match.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm actually looking forward to Kidd vs Neville. That could and should be fantastic.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Maybe they are saving Zayn vs Neville at the NXT special next month.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Arcade said:


> Maybe they are saving Zayn vs Neville at the NXT special next month.


I might be wrong but I think Neville vs Kidd will actually be on that NXT special.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Paige v Tamina. Wtf?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Maybe they are saving Zayn vs Neville at the NXT special next month.


This match was to determine the contender for the NXT special. Pretty much guarantees that I will be skipping this event.

Fuck workrate marks, I hope you're happy.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

DoubtGin said:


> LOL


dark match?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> LOL


Dark match? Practising for their PPV match I suppose.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

It's not really about how match quality will be, I'm sure it will be a good match. It's just the fact that they're using main roster stars over the developmental talents. They used a lot of main roster guys at the start, which was fine. But at this point, they need to start limiting the amount of those guys they use. Although if it had to be someone from the main show, at least it's Tyson Kidd.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I hope it is a Dark match, would still be kinda weird.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I wonder who portrayed Captain Comic.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

december_blue said:


> I wonder who portrayed Captain Comic.


That was a gimmick Garrett Dylan did in promo class a long while back. Since he is back now, you can assume it's him.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

normal situation said:


> It's not really about how match quality will be, I'm sure it will be a good match. It's just the fact that they're using main roster stars over the developmental talents. They used a lot of main roster guys at the start, which was fine. But at this point, they need to start limiting the amount of those guys they use. Although if it had to be someone from the main show, at least it's Tyson Kidd.


The only justification I can think of is that Tyson Kidd is probably the one guy who can make Neville look charismatic in comparison.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Paige defeated Tamina Snuka, apparently a good match


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

They don't have to air it on TV if they don't want to, they have free reign.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Sasha vs Natalya next


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I would hope for Sasha vs Charlotte, as there is literally zero chance Natalya would win the title so there's no drama to a Natalya/Charlotte finals.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Natalya wins


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Like clockwork, NXT stabs me in the eye.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

These tapings are looking pretty terrible again. The decision making has been atrocious.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> These tapings are looking pretty terrible again. The decision making has been atrocious.


The tapings seem great so far, the best since probably last November. The only poor decisions are the tournament bookings.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

You're so lucky DoubtGin. I'd love to attend an NXT taping.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Natalya and Kidd getting title shots. Must be a reward for being on Total Divas.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

chargebeam said:


> You're so lucky DoubtGin. I'd love to attend an NXT taping.


Haha, I'm not at the tapings. I just use twitter  (nerdyjordy)


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

“The only one who will be walking away from NXT Takeover with gold, as per usual, is your wife.” - Adrian Neville










Adam Rose defeated Camacho and Neville defeated Curt Hawkins, btw


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> “*The only one who will be walking away from NXT Takeover with gold, as per usual, is your wife*.” - Adrian Neville
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Big E vs Bo Dallas

If Bo wins, he gets a NXT title show (dunno why, this info is probably wrong). If he loses, he has to leave.

Guess that's how Bo moves to the main roster?


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

So, I guess the event is supposed to be a "NXT stars vs Main roster stars" themed show. Hence the name "Takeover".


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Time to say bye bye to Bo.


----------



## normal situation (May 15, 2013)

Looks like there's gonna be No More Bo in NXT


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

https://twitter.com/nerdyjordy

...and Bo lost


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Tyson Kidd and Natalya challenging for titles on a NXT PPV is like a bad dream. I guess 'Takeover' is NXT being taken over by the lamest, most boring wrestlers possible.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

x78 said:


> Tyson Kidd and Natalya challenging for titles on a NXT PPV is like a bad dream. I guess 'Takeover' is NXT being taken over by the lamest, most boring wrestlers possible.


Or "Takeover" means main roster talent facing new NXT talent and losing to them.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Or "Takeover" means main roster talent facing new NXT talent and losing to them.


Great, a show where everyone knows the outcome of the matches from the second they are announced. I guess it's no worse than WM29 but still not acceptable or necessary. At least they aren't jobbing out actual talented stars, but nobody watches NXT to see second-rate hacks like Natalya and Tyson Kidd. At least Ascension vs Kalisto & Local is somewhat interesting, but I still won't be watching the show and can't wait until it's over, which is TBH ridiculous considering I've watched every episode of NXT/FCW since 2011. This is what I feared would happen with NXT getting more spotlight on the Network. So much potential wasted.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

...so no Randall?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Holy shit this forum turned heel on Tyson Kidd

Yeah because fuck great wrestlers


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

NXT is a developmental show. Its not for uncharismatic failures on the main roster.


----------



## izzie (May 4, 2008)

Waffelz said:


> NXT is a developmental show. Its not for uncharismatic failures on the main roster.


This completely. Why can't we have Neville vs. Breeze? Why can't we get BFF vs. BFF?

Ric and Bret better show up for Charlotte vs. Nattie. It'll be the only redemption.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> Holy shit this forum turned heel on Tyson Kidd
> 
> Yeah because fuck great wrestlers


No, fuck boring and annoying pieces of crap like Tyson kidd and Natalya.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> NXT is a developmental show. Its not for uncharismatic failures on the main roster.


The match isn't about Tyson, it's about Neville. Tyson is there to have a great match with Neville and give him a strong title defense.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why are him and Natalya always on the show?

Even their loyal fans who are at every show are getting pissed off.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

badari said:


> The match isn't about Tyson, it's about Neville. Tyson is there to have a great match with Neville and give him a strong title defense.


Why couldn't one of the NXT talents have done that? And elevated themselves as well? It won't be a strong defense, it's a face vs face match and nobody gives a shit about Tyson Kidd so the crowd will probably be flat and the match lackluster because we all already know the outcome. No doubt Kidd and Neville will do some technical shit and have a 'high workrate' or whatever, but wrestling without characters and storylines is just guys rolling round in their underwear. I honestly can't think of a less interesting or captivating match than Neville vs Tyson Kidd, even the feud with Brodus was better than this since at least it had the David vs Goliath appeal and Brodus is far more charismatic than Kidd. It seems like this match has been set up to cater to 'smarks' with the misconception that smarks like bland, uncharismatic losers whose only attribute is a high workrate. Which apparently some do, but that doesn't make this booking any less terrible.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

ugh! Main roster hacks need to stay away from NXT, especially shite like Tyson kidd.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

No Crowe or Randall debuts makes the next month of shows easy to skip once again for me. I might check out Kalisto and Alexa Bliss's debuts but everything else seems so generic. Debut the two guys I want to see, let Enzo cut promos while his body heals, and sign up Prince Devitt and I'll be excited about NXT once again.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

I'm so confused as to WHY Kidd and Natayla are on NXT.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

DoubtGin said:


> “The only one who will be walking away from NXT Takeover with gold, as per usual, is your wife.” - Adrian Neville


:shocked::shocked::shocked: Got em.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

They still haven't debuted Crowe yet? wow, I thought for sure he would be in this set of tapings. I guess they are still trying to work on his gimmick.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Neville vs. Kidd should be EPIC. :mark:
Possible MOTYC? I think so!


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

Wait, so no love for Buddy Murphy's debut? :genius


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Kidd? FFS what match are they going to have 'personality on a pole?' Jesus. It's supposed to be developmental for Christ sake, why are no-marks from the main roster stealing airtime.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Ugh

I don't like Kidd's in-ring work so i'm not expecting a great match vs. Neville.

I watch NXT for the wrestlers under development, not wrestlers on the main roster who can't get on RAW or wrestlers that make an appearance win then leave. That's why I like some here haven't been watching NXT regularly.

WWE promotes NXT as a development territory so why are wrestlers from the main roster regularly on the show ? Even with the two matches vs. Zahn i'd much rather have Cesaro on the main roster doing something.


----------



## Foxy182 (Aug 30, 2006)

Sounds like a great set of tapings, Kidd and Neville will be a fantastic match 

Great to finally see Alexia Bliss debut (Saw her at Axxess and she was quite good) but I read that she botched a few spots in the match with Fox and didn't look great which does not sound good.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Ghostface said:


> Sounds like a great set of tapings, Kidd and Neville will be a fantastic match
> 
> Great to finally see Alexia Bliss debut (Saw her at Axxess and she was quite good) but I read that she botched a few spots in the match with Fox and didn't look great which does not sound good.


It's a big moment for her, I'm sure there were some jitters, but her reputation with the guys that DO know her, plus the fact that she can pull of some of the manouvres she does, speaks volumes and gives me ample confidence for the future..


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Ghostface said:


> Sounds like a great set of tapings, Kidd and Neville will be a fantastic match
> 
> Great to finally see Alexia Bliss debut (Saw her at Axxess and she was quite good) but I read that she botched a few spots in the match with Fox and didn't look great which does not sound good.


She has been wrestling for 8 or 9 months dude, I don't think anyone will hold being green against her. As long as she's a hard worker, and has charisma, she's set. It takes years to become good in the ring.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wow this was a baffling read of responses. Nobody complained when Cesaro was in NXT all the time but all of a sudden now it's an issue? The aim of NXT isn't to attract ratings or anything like that. It's to get these developmental wrestlers ready for the main roster. Putting them with Kidd and Natalya is a better test of seeing how ready they are then putting them with other guys at the same developmental level. For starters they're 2 of the best in ring workers on the main roster and 2 of the best at making their opponents look legit. You guys really think Charlotte and Sasha having a match that's clunky, attracts nobody outside of the core NXT audience who are watching anyway and makes both of them look like they're not ready to progress to the main roster does any good? They all know very well that with the live specials they get a big crossover from a more mainstream audience who doesn't usually watch NXT and if you can't see how Natalya vs Charlotte appeals to them more than Sasha vs Charlotte does then you just don't get how it works. Tyson Kidd hate is odd because he's always good for a good match and him and Neville will have one hell of a match that will do a great job of the only aim of the match, to put Neville over and make him look a million bucks. Plus Vince and co are more receptive knowing they can work the style expected of them on the main roster. You can dislike it all you want but screaming it makes no sense just make you look incredibly dense. 

Also Kidd has been working as El Local on main roster house shows since he returned so he either had one busy night or they put someone else under the mask again. At least Ascension are finally dropping the belts.*


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Wow this was a baffling read of responses. Nobody complained when Cesaro was in NXT all the time but all of a sudden now it's an issue? The aim of NXT isn't to attract ratings or anything like that. It's to get these developmental wrestlers ready for the main roster. Putting them with Kidd and Natalya is a better test of seeing how ready they are then putting them with other guys at the same developmental level. For starters they're 2 of the best in ring workers on the main roster and 2 of the best at making their opponents look legit. You guys really think Charlotte and Sasha having a match that's clunky, attracts nobody outside of the core NXT audience who are watching anyway and makes both of them look like they're not ready to progress to the main roster does any good? They all know very well that with the live specials they get a big crossover from a more mainstream audience who doesn't usually watch NXT and if you can't see how Natalya vs Charlotte appeals to them more than Sasha vs Charlotte does then you just don't get how it works. Tyson Kidd hate is odd because he's always good for a good match and him and Neville will have one hell of a match that will do a great job of the only aim of the match, to put Neville over and make him look a million bucks. Plus Vince and co are more receptive knowing they can work the style expected of them on the main roster. You can dislike it all you want but screaming it makes no sense just make you look incredibly dense.
> 
> Also Kidd has been working as El Local on main roster house shows since he returned so he either had one busy night or they put someone else under the mask again. At least Ascension are finally dropping the belts.*


Agreed with this 100%. Been completely baffled with the responses in this thread tbh.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Seabs said:


> _Wow this was a baffling read of responses. Nobody complained when Cesaro was in NXT all the time but all of a sudden now it's an issue? The aim of NXT isn't to attract ratings or anything like that. It's to get these developmental wrestlers ready for the main roster. Putting them with Kidd and Natalya is a better test of seeing how ready they are then putting them with other guys at the same developmental level. For starters they're 2 of the best in ring workers on the main roster and 2 of the best at making their opponents look legit. *You guys really think Charlotte and Sasha having a match that's clunky, attracts nobody outside of the core NXT audience who are watching anyway and makes both of them look like they're not ready to progress to the main roster does any good? They all know very well that with the live specials they get a big crossover from a more mainstream audience who doesn't usually watch NXT and if you can't see how Natalya vs Charlotte appeals to them more than Sasha vs Charlotte does then you just don't get how it works. *Tyson Kidd hate is odd because he's always good for a good match and him and Neville will have one hell of a match that will do a great job of the only aim of the match, to put Neville over and make him look a million bucks. Plus Vince and co are more receptive knowing they can work the style expected of them on the main roster. You can dislike it all you want but screaming it makes no sense just make you look incredibly dense.
> 
> Also Kidd has been working as El Local on main roster house shows since he returned so he either had one busy night or they put someone else under the mask again. At least Ascension are finally dropping the belts._


I can easily deal with the non bolded Kidd part of this discussion, and to an extent I understand why him vs Neville would work, is practical etc (see above quote for much more well worded reasoning behind it).

I AM, however, baffled by the decision to put Nattie in the finals. Your assumption that Charlotte vs Sasha would be clunky and would therefore be less entertaining than Nattie vs Charlotte for the mainstream.. I'm not sure where you got that from, who knows how great they might do? Emma vs Paige was too non main roster girls vs eachother also, and look how that turned out?! 
But above all else, having Nattie in the finals after the way they took the title from Paige just does NOT make sense. And anyone even taking a single second to think about that knows it.

Casual viewer: "So it's Nattie vs Charlotte Flair for the womens title?"

NXT in-crowd guy: "Yup, they took the title off Paige because she's on the main roster now and can therefore not defend her NXT Title regularly"

Casual viewer: "But Nattie's on the main roster too..."

NXT in-crowd guy: "Yeahh.. I know"

Casual viewer: "So basically there's no chance Charlotte ISN'T winning?"

NXT in-crowd guy: "Pretty much"

Casual viewer: "Riveting. I really gotta watch NXT more often. Can't wait to see who wins" fpalm

Paige vs Emma was great, because both of them had a realistic shot at the title. It was new, it was fresh, it was exciting. That's what NXT is all about. This just feels like an exhibition match. 

And what about Nattie? Are we gonna get a promo about her like we did about Paige and Emma at arrival? Telling us how bad she wants the developmental title? I'm sorry, but this just sounds like a bad idea to me. I'll watch, hoping to be convinced in retrospect that it WAS the right decision, but I'm not holding my breath on this one. Seems like a big ole booking mistake..


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I was just going to ride in here leading the calvary to defend Tyson Kidd but gladly see it has already begun. Bloody hell, Cesaro is praised as the second coming during his NXT stint, and Tyson Kidd is demonized. Both are uncharismatic with incredible workrates - they offer the exact same thing, a wily under push ring general to put in the ring with developmentals to help them develop while hopefully using their workrate in front of the smaller smarkier crowd to get themselves over as well. 

Furthermore Kidd and Natalya are a couple, Cesaro and Sara Del Rey are as well last I heard - I bet folks would have literally jizzed themselves of SDR was wrestling televised matches and a finalist in the tournament. 

Kidd and Nattie being in the finals will be treated like a huge deal - Bret Hart will surely be on hand, and you can bet Charlotte will have Ric Flair with her. And both Tyson and Nattie will lose - that is key here. Cesaro went over Sami Zayn, Neville will defeat Tyson - a NXT champion will be going over a wwe rostered talent. Sami Zayn vs Adrian Neville would have seen Sami losing AGAIN, as he's on his way up to the main roster - Sami will very likely wrestle on the Takeover card, but he will go over this time and thus can't fight for the title. 

As for the rest of the tapings - I really dig them, at least from what you can discern from reading reports.


----------



## tbp82 (Aug 17, 2006)

THANOS said:


> No Crowe or Randall debuts makes the next month of shows easy to skip once again for me. I might check out Kalisto and Alexa Bliss's debuts but everything else seems so generic. Debut the two guys I want to see, let Enzo cut promos while his body heals, and sign up Prince Devitt and I'll be excited about NXT once again.


1.) Solomon Crowe-He's been there a while and hasn't debut but he works his gimmick a lot on house shows. It amazes me that he isn't even getting dark matches.

2.) Slate Randall-Not sure they giving him anything other than being Shaun Ricker with a new name. So far all he's done is job at house shows and dark matches.

3.) Prince Devitt-I'm not sure if he's headed to WWE or not. Hearing he might be TNA bound instead. Interesting to see where he ends up.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure lots of people were wanting Cesaro back on the main roster by his third match with Zayn. Either way, at least they had a feud that built the "rookie" up. And he wasn't wasting a spot in the title scene.

Natalya was apparently getting major heat after she won. And lol at the "two of the best in ring " workers comment.

Also, why is knowing Kidd/Natalya losing a good thing? That's one of the worst things about it.

Edit: oh, and probably the worst thing, that just popped into my head there? The hypocrisy. Paige was stripped as champion for being on the main roster, but Natalya/Kidd are both in the same predicament.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> I AM, however, baffled by the decision to put Nattie in the finals. Your assumption that Charlotte vs Sasha would be clunky and would therefore be less entertaining than Nattie vs Charlotte for the mainstream.. I'm not sure where you got that from, *who knows how great they might do? Emma vs Paige was too non main roster girls vs eachother also, and look how that turned out?!*
> But above all else, having Nattie in the finals after the way they took the title from Paige just does NOT make sense. And anyone even taking a single second to think about that knows it.


Difference is that Paige and Emma have both wrestled for years and are two of the better in-ring workers in the divas division, where as Charlotte has been a pro for what, a year? She needs someone
to learn from and who can carry her in the ring, and I doubt Sasha could do that. Enter Natalya.



Waffelz said:


> Edit: oh, and probably the worst thing, that just popped into my head there? The hypocrisy. Paige was stripped as champion for being on the main roster, but Natalya/Kidd are both in the same predicament.


Nattie and Tyson aren't CHAMPIONS in the main roster, unlike Paige who is. There's the difference.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...xt_Month_s_Live_WWE_NXT_Takeover_Special.html



> - According to our correspondent at last night's WWE NXT tapings, Tyler Breeze vs. Sami Zayn in a #1 contender's match was also announced for the live Takeover special on May 29th. Like NXT Arrival, Takeover will be a two-hour special. Here are the top 3 matches:
> 
> NXT Title Match
> Tyson Kidd vs. Adrian Neville
> ...


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

I don't see how people can compare Cesaro to Kidd. Kidd may be a good wrestler, but he is possibly the most bland individual in all of wrestling.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Real Man said:


> I don't see how people can compare Cesaro to Kidd. Kidd may be a good wrestler, but he is possibly the most bland individual in all of wrestling.


Kidd may be bland, but he still has a lot to offer to the newer guys who are in need of teaching.


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

bme said:


> Ugh
> 
> I don't like Kidd's in-ring work so i'm not expecting a great match vs. Neville.
> 
> ...





DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I was just going to ride in here leading the calvary to defend Tyson Kidd but gladly see it has already begun. Bloody hell, Cesaro is praised as the second coming during his NXT stint, and Tyson Kidd is demonized. Both are uncharismatic with incredible workrates - they offer the exact same thing, a wily under push ring general to put in the ring with developmentals to help them develop while hopefully using their workrate in front of the smaller smarkier crowd to get themselves over as well.
> 
> Furthermore Kidd and Natalya are a couple, Cesaro and Sara Del Rey are as well last I heard - I bet folks would have literally jizzed themselves of SDR was wrestling televised matches and a finalist in the tournament.
> 
> ...


You mean zayn.


And YOU SHUT YOUR DAMN MOUTH ABOUT CESARO!!! HE HAS MORE CHARISMA IN A SINGLE STRAND OF HIS OWN HAIR THAN TYSON KIDD HAS IN HIS ENTIRE BODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boliever (Jan 7, 2014)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Kidd may be bland, but he still has a lot to offer to the newer guys who are in need of teaching.


Nevil isn't exactly in need of teaching though, in fact I think he's a far stronger worker than Kidd.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

They obviously wanna keep Sasha and Charlotte together a while longer, plus this is their way of making Charlotte the "leader" I guess.

Gotta say wasn't that into Charlotte initially but she's improving so much so soon- she could do real good as the champion. Those GOAT Naitch genes in her :banderas

Also, they will likely promote it like the next generation Flair vs Hart rivalry maybe, who knows :draper2


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Boliever said:


> Nevil isn't exactly in need of teaching though, in fact I think he's a far stronger worker than Kidd.


He won't "teach" Neville anything, but he will have a hell of a match with him, which is the important thing. They clearly want to make Neville a big star, and he needs these great matches to build him up.
That's the help Tyson can give, he's an underutilized wrestler, finally being utilized how he should be.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

My initial reaction to Natayla and Kidd going for developmental titles was not very positive, but tbf, Kidd vs. Neville has the makings of a great match and Charlotte will get a big "rub" out of working with Natalya, so there are advantages to these decisions and I'm now fine with the matches.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Bearodactyl said:


> I can easily deal with the non bolded Kidd part of this discussion, and to an extent I understand why him vs Neville would work, is practical etc (see above quote for much more well worded reasoning behind it).
> 
> I AM, however, baffled by the decision to put Nattie in the finals. Your assumption that Charlotte vs Sasha would be clunky and would therefore be less entertaining than Nattie vs Charlotte for the mainstream.. I'm not sure where you got that from, who knows how great they might do? Emma vs Paige was too non main roster girls vs eachother also, and look how that turned out?!
> But above all else, having Nattie in the finals after the way they took the title from Paige just does NOT make sense. And anyone even taking a single second to think about that knows it.
> ...


*If you think Charlotte is in the same boat as Paige and Emma were then I'm not sure what to say. Emma and Paige were both accomplished and more importantly experience in the ring. Charlotte's been wrestling for less than a year and this is her first major singles match of any significance anywhere. Put her with someone who is still developing in the ring herself like Sasha and it will shine through and it won't make either of them look good. Putting Natalya in there with here gives Charlotte a much better chance of looking good than she would in there with just about anyone else on either roster. Like I said before the whole point is to put Charlotte over and Natalya is by far the best pick for that. The backstory is already there between them two, they've worked together before, beating Natalya is a bigger deal than anyone on the NXT roster and she'll pull the best match possible out of Charlotte that nobody else can. 

You're also wrong on the last part. Paige was stripped because she was the WWE DIVAS CHAMPION aka the only person on the main roster in that situation. She dropped the NXT belt because she couldn't defend both. Kayfabe speaking Natalya doesn't have as many main roster commitments that would prevent from appearing on NXT on a regular basis befitting of a champion. Also predictability is never a bad thing in pro wrestling if the outcome is the right one.*


Waffelz said:


> I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure lots of people were wanting Cesaro back on the main roster by his third match with Zayn. Either way, at least they had a feud that built the "rookie" up. And he wasn't wasting a spot in the title scene.
> 
> Natalya was apparently getting major heat after she won. And lol at the "two of the best in ring " workers comment.
> 
> ...


*Yeah nobody wanted to see Cesaro/Zayn at ArRIVAL because people wanted Cesaro kept on the main roster right? :kobe This is putting the "rookie" over in just the same way as Cesaro did with Zayn.

I'll look pass the ignorance of not acknowledging that Natalya is one of the best in ring divas workers they have and thus the best choice to get a presentable match out of someone as green as Charlotte currently is due to her lack of in ring experience. Kidd is always technically flawless in his matches and he's brilliant at making others look good which is the objective of this match. He'll make Neville look better than Breeze would. Just because you find him bland doesn't mean he doesn't have any upside.*


Boliever said:


> Nevil isn't exactly in need of teaching though, in fact I think he's a far stronger worker than Kidd.


*The sooner people on here realise that having great matches outside of WWE and having great matches in WWE isn't the same thing the better. Surely everyone learned from the Mistico farce that going into WWE and not knowing how to work their in ring style won't work out very well. Neville's a great in ring worker but when he comes up to the main roster WWE expect him to work a certain way which isn't the same way he's wrestled outside of WWE. They have their own in ring style that every single guy on the main roster works and if he wants to make it up there he has to become accomplished at the style that they want him to work. It's not just about doing moves. On the main roster you've got to remember to work to the right TV angles, time cues, character spots, know when to engage the live crowd at the right time, etc. That's what developmental is mostly for. It's WWE Development not pro wrestling development for the vast majority of the wrestlers there.*


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I understand why they have developing wrestlers facing veterans, but make their matches dark matches. I've always had a problem with this but i don't watch NXT often so it didn't make sense to complain regularly about it. I've never liked Kidd's or Natalya's work and certainly don't consider them great talents.

What has Kidd done lately that makes a win against him a big deal ?
Guys like him, Camacho & Gabriel can't get on the main shows while Aksana & Fox can't get a win to save their lives.
I don't see how anyone can think someone getting a win over them is something special.

If for some reason Cesar/Zayn had to be cancelled i wouldn't have been mad, i'd take him doing big things on the main roster over one match with Zahn. You could have Cesaro tearing it up on NXT and i'd still want him on the main roster.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Explain to me how beating Tyler Breeze is a bigger deal than beating Tyson Kidd in front of a larger audience than usually watch NXT.*


----------



## Wcthesecret (May 4, 2013)

Seabs said:


> *Explain to me how beating Tyler Breeze is a bigger deal than beating Tyson Kidd in front of a larger audience than usually watch NXT.*


Because Tyler breeze is awesome and has a personality unlike Tyson Kidd.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Strong reasoning :kobe9*


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

LOL at Tyson Kidd being called a "Veteran" :ti :ti :ti 

Neville's work in the ring is already awesome, more importantly its unique at the moment compared to a generic fuck like Kidd. Its pretty obvious from charisma, character work standpoint Tyson can't shit to anyone. I don't mind if this guy wrestled anyone on a random throwaway episode of NXT, but why the Live special? His generic no talent ass doesn't belong there at all.

You know when you think about it, the only thing the young talent from NXT must learn from Tyson Kidd, is the fact that they don't ever wanna be a failure like him. :ti


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

Uerfer said:


> LOL at Tyson Kidd being called a "Veteran" :ti :ti :ti
> 
> Neville's work in the ring is already awesome, more importantly its unique at the moment compared to a generic fuck like Kidd. Its pretty obvious from charisma, character work standpoint Tyson can't shit to anyone. I don't mind if this guy wrestled anyone on a random throwaway episode of NXT, but why the Live special? His generic no talent ass doesn't belong there at all.
> 
> You know when you think about it, the only thing the young talent from NXT must learn from Tyson Kidd, is the fact that they don't ever wanna be a failure like him. :ti


Kidd's been in the business for nearly 20 years. Do tell how that doesn't make him a veteran?


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

How long JTG has been employed again? Oh what about Great khali? WWE and dem legendary veterans. :ti


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Explain to me how beating Tyler Breeze is a bigger deal than beating Tyson Kidd in front of a larger audience than usually watch NXT.*


Because Tyler Breeze is an upcoming developmental talent, whereas Tyson Kidd is a no-name jobber from the main roster who we all already know isn't going to win the belt. There will be no heat in the match, neither guy has the charisma to carry the feud and Neville certainly doesn't need to be carried to a good match as you suggest (and having someone carrying him would be of no benefit at all in the long term).

The goal of NXT is not to put over rookies by feeding them failed main roster stars, that isn't what it's about. It's a developmental show, people watch it to see the rookies. Apart from anything else, Tyson Kidd has never drawn shit and Natalya is now back competing for a developmental title after leaving developmental in 2008, which just doesn't make any sense. But that isn't even the biggest issue here. Neville vs Tyler Breeze would be match that features two top NXT rookies competing for the top NXT title. Both guys would be put over, both guys would learn a lot and get the rub from headlining a major event. How people can suggest that Neville vs anyone from the main roster would be better than that is beyond me, and the fact that non-NXT talent are headlining a NXT PPV is complete nonsense.

And yes, I did complain about Cesaro's constant appearances, but at least Cesaro was only in an undercard match and is a legit top-tier talent. Tyson Kidd is headlining the fucking thing and absolutely nobody at NXT wants to see him. This is the equivalent of Batista vs Orton main-eventing WM, except Neville and Kidd are both faces.

BTW if anyone can point me to a 'great' or even good Tyson Kidd (or Natalya) match then that would be nice since despite them being 'good workers' I can't remember ever being even remotely entertained by anything they have ever done.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Kidd's been in the business for nearly 20 years. Do tell how that doesn't make him a veteran?


That makes it even more ridiculous that he's going to be competing for a developmental title.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Wcthesecret said:


> Because Tyler breeze is awesome and has a personality unlike Tyson Kidd.


"I like him more" is not a reason.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *Explain to me how beating Tyler Breeze is a bigger deal than beating Tyson Kidd in front of a larger audience than usually watch NXT.*


I only reason beating Kidd could possibly be a bigger deal is cause Kidd's on Total Divas. He's done nothing since his return and did little before his injury to set himself apart from other wrestlers that are just "there".
Christ he was on NXT when they ditched the competition format and had Striker as GM.

It's essentially some guy they don't know (Breeze) vs. Some guy they barely know (Kidd)


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

x78 said:


> Tyson Kidd has never drawn shit


Yes, because that REALLY matters in a venue that holds maybe 500 people? And also, using the excuse of "not drawing" applies to any NXT performer, including Tyler Breeze.



> BTW if anyone can point me to a 'great' or even good Tyson Kidd (or Natalya) match then that would be nice since despite them being 'good workers' I can't remember ever being even remotely entertained by anything they have ever done.


Well I don't know if you count Superstars or NXT (before the rebranding) considering they were web-only shows, but Tyson Kidd vs. Yoshi Tatsu on NXT in 2011 made WWE.com's top 25 matches that year. In fact, the two of those guys had a series of very good matches and I'd recommend watching any of those for reference.

Kidd vs. Baretta on Superstars in May 2011 was really good and then there's also some Kidd/Gabriel tag matches that were very fun. Basically, searching out the stuff Kidd did in 2011/2012 on Superstars is all quality work. It's a shame he lost so much of 2013 due to injury and he's only now re-establishing himself.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

rockdig1228 said:


> Yes, because that REALLY matters in a venue that holds maybe 500 people? And also, using the excuse of "not drawing" applies to any NXT performer, including Tyler Breeze.


So what's the point in him being there? The justification that the OP used was that people would know him more than Breeze. I agree that it doesn't mean a thing, TBH that is the point that I was trying to make. You've got a 20 year veteran wrestling for a title on a developmental show, and unless he's bringing in fans or publicity then there's absolutely no justification for him being there.


> Well I don't know if you count Superstars or NXT (before the rebranding) considering they were web-only shows, but Tyson Kidd vs. Yoshi Tatsu on NXT in 2011 made WWE.com's top 25 matches that year. In fact, the two of those guys had a series of very good matches and I'd recommend watching any of those for reference.
> 
> Kidd vs. Baretta on Superstars in May 2011 was really good and then there's also some Kidd/Gabriel tag matches that were very fun. Basically, searching out the stuff Kidd did in 2011/2012 on Superstars is all quality work. It's a shame he lost so much of 2013 due to injury and he's only now re-establishing himself.


I might watch the Tatsu match. I watched the Barretta match at the time and didn't really like it, since I watch wrestling for characters and storytelling and not just to see guys executing fictional wrestling moves. I'm not denying that Kidd is a good technical ring worker, but that doesn't mean he can get me invested in his matches or carry a program. Takeover will be even worse, since I don't think anyone legitimately believes that Kidd is going to win the NXT Championship.


----------



## cacawmike (Apr 13, 2014)

Wcthesecret said:


> ...so no Randall?


Or Crowe?


----------



## Warden (Jul 15, 2012)

I don't really see why people have a problem with Kidd fighting for the NXT title. In all honesty, the title is probably above the US title in prestige these days. The guy's a great wrestler and the fact he's a former tag team champion will obviously give Neville a bigger rub when he beats him. I don't understand the logic behind people saying that beating Tyler Breeze is a bigger accomplishment in the slightest.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*So clearly none of you are actually reading my points and taking my points in about why this is happening this way then. I'd recommend a load of Tyson Kidd matches but if you're going in with the mindset that wrestling matches can't be good without strong character work in them then you're going in with a self-fulfilling prophecy that they won't be good. The dude had great matches with CURTIS AXEL that everyone raved about. CURTIS AXEL. List me all the great matches Curtis Axel has had on the main roster and how Tyson Kidd didn't make that guy look great in developmental. Also still waiting for someone to tell me who is gonna get a better match out of super green Charlotte at this point too. 

I'll be back here to :lel when everyone is raving about the Neville/Kidd match and how great it was. Which will mean it achieved its purpose of putting Neville over. *


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Charlotte vs Natalaya
Neville VS Kidd
i guess the theme of Takeover is Main roster stars(Main roster jobbers) vs Nxt Stars


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

Since people seem to be wondering when Crowe will show up, I imagine that if he's going to debut as a hacker we'll eventually see some type of vignettes interrupting NXT broadcasts (similar to the 'Save Us' encrypted Jericho vignettes). If that's the case, then there's no real need for him to show his face until those have run their course.

While it's certainly a long shot, it'd be cool for vignettes to start showing up prior to NXT Takeover. Then Crowe could finally debut at the event (and the name would fit nicely, how bout that?) by having the lights go out and appearing at the end of the broadcast standing over Neville.


----------



## sargeant80 (Apr 18, 2014)

Maybe I'm being old fashioned, but the idea of putting Natalya in the Divas championship match to help Charlotte look good, kind of smacks of Charlotte not being good enough to be champion yet. If thats the case she shouldn't be champion.

Less concerned about kidd vs neville as it will at least be a decent match.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

I remember those Axel/Kidd matches i also remember not having an interest in seeing their match again. If they want a show mixed with development wrestlers and veterans promote it as something else, stop promoting it as a place that showcases the stars of tomorrow.
Kidd & Natalya going for development titles says more about their rank in the company. How much of a failure are you that you're gunning for a title meant for rookies.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

sargeant80 said:


> Maybe I'm being old fashioned, but the idea of putting Natalya in the Divas championship match to help Charlotte look good, kind of smacks of Charlotte not being good enough to be champion yet. If thats the case she shouldn't be champion.
> 
> Less concerned about kidd vs neville as it will at least be a decent match.


I don't know if it's so much that they don't feel Charlotte is good enough so much that it is that they want to ensure they have the best possible match. Paige vs Emma from Arrival was awesome and Charlotte vs Natalya from a past episode of NXT was also pretty good.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *If you think Charlotte is in the same boat as Paige and Emma were then I'm not sure what to say. Emma and Paige were both accomplished and more importantly experience in the ring. Charlotte's been wrestling for less than a year and this is her first major singles match of any significance anywhere. Put her with someone who is still developing in the ring herself like Sasha and it will shine through and it won't make either of them look good. Putting Natalya in there with here gives Charlotte a much better chance of looking good than she would in there with just about anyone else on either roster. Like I said before the whole point is to put Charlotte over and Natalya is by far the best pick for that. The backstory is already there between them two, they've worked together before, beating Natalya is a bigger deal than anyone on the NXT roster and she'll pull the best match possible out of Charlotte that nobody else can.
> 
> You're also wrong on the last part. Paige was stripped because she was the WWE DIVAS CHAMPION aka the only person on the main roster in that situation. She dropped the NXT belt because she couldn't defend both. Kayfabe speaking Natalya doesn't have as many main roster commitments that would prevent from appearing on NXT on a regular basis befitting of a champion. Also predictability is never a bad thing in pro wrestling if the outcome is the right one.*


Ok so first off, I never claimed she was EXACTLY in the same boat as Paige and Emma. Clearly expectations for Paige vs Emma would have rightfully been much higher than Charlotte vs Sasha, Charlotte vs Bailey or even Charlotte vs Alexa. I furthermore fully agree that if the sole objective here is to build up Charlotte, then under any other circumstances her beating Nattie would be a much bigger deal, and definitely the way to go.

The debate concerning wether this Takeover match should be used to build up one or two NXT divas is another debate entirely, and one I feel quite ambivalent about tbh.

However, even after re-watching the JBL - Paige segment, I simply can not agree with your conclusion that her being the double champion is why she's being stripped from the title. 

MAYBE that's what they were going for.. but when JBL says things like (and I quote) "the NXT title should STAY AT NXT" you can hardly fault me for concluding that they just kinda talked themselves into a corner on this one..

I don't know, I just wish they'd gone about things differently, but that's not the first time I'll feel that way about a storyline, and it won't be the last. It is what it is, I hope they have a great match, I hope they don't swerve just to swerve because I think Nattie holding this title at this point in her career would be a travesty, a pity prize almost.. and I hope that from here on out the focus gets reshifted on the NXT divas on NXT.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *So clearly none of you are actually reading my points and taking my points in about why this is happening this way then. I'd recommend a load of Tyson Kidd matches but if you're going in with the mindset that wrestling matches can't be good without strong character work in them then you're going in with a self-fulfilling prophecy that they won't be good. The dude had great matches with CURTIS AXEL that everyone raved about. CURTIS AXEL. List me all the great matches Curtis Axel has had on the main roster and how Tyson Kidd didn't make that guy look great in developmental. Also still waiting for someone to tell me who is gonna get a better match out of super green Charlotte at this point too.
> 
> I'll be back here to :lel when everyone is raving about the Neville/Kidd match and how great it was. Which will mean it achieved its purpose of putting Neville over. *


I clearly replied to your points and you had no answer. The technical quality of the match is irrelevant. It's a NXT PPV and Tyson Kidd and Natalya are not NXT talent. If all you're interested in is technical match quality with absolutely no consideration for logic, storylines, crowd investment, character progression or development (most important considering it's supposed to be a developmental show) then they might as well have booked Daniel Bryan vs Neville and Sara Del Rey vs Charlotte. In fact Sara would have been a much better and more sensible option than Natalya.

Apart from the fact that storytelling and crowd investment are far, far more important for a good match than the execution of fictional maneuvers, the point is that Kidd and Natalya aren't NXT wrestlers, and don't have any name value to justify their taking the spots from NXT wrestlers. If you think that Tyson Kidd vs Neville and Natalya vs Charlotte are going to be good matches when the challengers have zero charisma, nobody in the audience wants to see them and everyone already knows the outcome then you're kidding yourself.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That^

And if they're interested in the quality of the match, then they should have let Zayn win because he's obviously superior to Tyson fucking Kidd.


----------



## RizoRiz (Jun 3, 2009)

Awww shit I want to see Sasha Banks get a run with the title


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Short report from a fan on another forum:



> Kidd won but at first, I thought the finish was botched and Zayn was just a little late in stopping the count. Everyone was just looking around dumbfounded when Kidd won. I guess with Kidd and Nattie winning, this will end up on Total Divas season 3 somehow.
> 
> The final match had Big E beat Bo with the big ending. It was kinda disappointing since the ref wouldn't let Big E do the five gimmick. Bo was excellent all evening with his Bolieve gimmick.
> 
> ...


Not a surprise with Alexa. She got cool moves from what I heard but probably not good with the match flow.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

x78 said:


> That makes it even more ridiculous that he's going to be competing for a developmental title.


Exactly. 20 years later dude's wrestling for the developmental title :ti :ti 

Started from the bottom and we still at the bottom! :drake1


----------



## Mon Joxley (Aug 7, 2006)

I just look forward to when people start jumping on the Buddy Murphy bandwagon, this whole Tyson Kidd blasphemy will be long forgotten about.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Uerfer said:


> Exactly. 20 years later dude's wrestling for the developmental title :ti :ti
> 
> Started from the bottom and we still at the bottom! :drake1


Started from the bottom and we still motherfucking here!! :drake1 :drake1 :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Short report from a fan on another forum:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a surprise with Alexa. She got cool moves from what I heard but probably not good with the match flow.


not sure what to believe. Yeah i know she's green but i heard some really good things about her If anything it may have been that she was nervous.

Also, in that report the Tamina/Paige match does not get called good, while this guy calls it a potential divas MOTYC. Two very contradicting reports.

https://twitter.com/nerdyjordy/status/459503820373262336

I'll just wait to see it on the WWE network myself to see if Alexa's matches really were that bad.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

The tournament finals are Natalya vs. Charlotte.

No Corey Graves???


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Just noticed, where the hell is Corey Graves on these tapings? :lmao


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

A few developmentals made their debuts at this set as well - Chad Gable (2012 Olympian wrestler Chas Betts) was the Rusev darkmatch victim, and Buddy Murphy(Aussie Matt Silva) and Elias Sampson (Formally IWC's "Heavy Metal Jesus" Logan Shulo) ( were the tag team squashed (will air) by Ascension.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Don't watch NXT, but apparently Alexa Bliss uses a 450 splash as her finisher:

https://twitter.com/_officialHEEL/status/447476323628638208

Athletic ability? Check.
Looks? Check. :lenny :favre :durant3
In-ring skills that are interesting or at least capable? Check.

She's even been on PPV already (she was one of the valkyries during HHH's entrance). The only x-factor is how comfy she is on the mic. Once she proves herself in that final aspect, she could very well be a cornerstone of the division alongside Emma, Paige and AJ.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Don't watch NXT, but apparently Alexa Bliss uses a 450 splash as her finisher:
> 
> https://twitter.com/_officialHEEL/status/447476323628638208
> 
> ...


You will be glad to know her mic and talking ability is very solid. Those NXT promo skills vids that leaked late last year had some Alexa in it and she did really good in those videos. Also, she was recently in the latest WWE Inbox on youtube and you can tell she's a well spoken person.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, no Slate Randall? Then who cares?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RKO361 said:


> You will be glad to know her mic and talking ability is very solid. Those NXT promo skills vids that leaked late last year had some Alexa in it and she did really good in those videos. Also, she was recently in the latest WWE Inbox on youtube and you can tell she's a well spoken person.


Well, that settles it:










Time for an NXT Women's Title run (even though that butterface Charlotte is looking like the favorite to win the tourney for the now-vacant belt).


----------

